# What kind of gas mileage do y'all get on your Boat?



## UGA Bass Fisher (May 5, 2008)

I know this will differ because of different factors, but I'm kinda trying to get an idea what Mileage I get to mine.
I have a 1988 18' fiberglass basstracker with a Black Max 150hp. 
What do you get?


----------



## uga_fan (May 5, 2008)

There is a simple formula that works with outboard engines to calculate GPH.  Take the Hp and divide it by 10 for a 2-stroke and by 12 (i think) for a 4-stroke.  This wil put you pretty close to your average Gph at W.O.T.  It is close for my 70Hp 2-stroke.


----------



## Randy (May 5, 2008)

I don't tink so.  No way my 150 hp gets 15 MPG.  Though I have never thought about it or cared.  Either I can afford the gas to go or I can't.   Of course my yak gets great gas milage!


----------



## afishaday (May 5, 2008)

The formula is fairly close, from my experience. I do not get that very often because I seldom run very far (get on plane and cruise)so the start/stop reduces mine to about 2.5-3mpg with an injected 150 Yamaha '04 pushing a Ranger 185 (18.5'). I track my miles each time out with the GPS and fill the tank immediatels so I think I am pretty close with the above info.


----------



## Ldgat (May 5, 2008)

Read a little closer!  The formula gives  Gallons per hour.


----------



## basschaser (May 5, 2008)

im with randy  i have a 2007 merc optimax it cost over 100 to fill it now and i usually get 4 trips out of it but who cares im fishing


----------



## ellaville hunter (May 5, 2008)

i dont know mine has not run since i bought it


----------



## germag (May 5, 2008)

I don't know...I have a 50 hp Yamaha 4-stroke and a 16 gallon tank. I can fish all day for 4 days before I'm flat empty around here....I have no idea how many miles I've gone during that time. When I go fishing inshore it goes down to 2 or 3 days because the runs from hole to hole are further.


----------



## riprap (May 5, 2008)

Just getting on plane and cruising doesn't seem to burn too much fuel. Maybe a 150 hp or more gets better mileage than a smaller engine because it doesn't have to work as hard just cruising at about 40 mph.


----------



## basstrkr (May 5, 2008)

A recent read indicated about 6 MPG for a 100 hp motor. The article was encouraging people to drive to closer landings because trailering was at its worse case about 10 MPG.


----------



## gc1962 (May 5, 2008)

I have a early model mercury-225hp (carburated) not fuel injection and get 2-1/2 to 3 miles to the gallon on a 19ft norris craft bass boat. I think the newer fuel injection motors at same hp gets around 4 to 5 miles to the gallon.


----------



## UGA Bass Fisher (May 6, 2008)

Ldgat said:


> Read a little closer!  The formula gives  Gallons per hour.



I was with Randy at first because I know I'm not getting 15mpg, however I can believe I eat up 15 gallons in an hour.

I have a 27gal tank. Live near Sinclair, I can put in a Bassers and drive all the way to Wallace Dam and back and have quarter tank. If I run to twin Bridges and back I am on reserve only.


----------



## dawg2 (May 6, 2008)

If I run at or below 2500RPMS I can go all day.  Anything ove rthat and you can watch the guage....go down.


----------



## Corey (May 6, 2008)

15hp four stroke Johnson, 6 gallon tank filled up about 4 weeks about and already have two Hooch trips and a West Point trip. Im not breaking any speed records but the fish dont care how fast you get there. 

Corey


----------

